# Mom throw that toy



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

we went for a fast cat event for Bende today, socialization Miksa (too young for fast cat). Both had a blast, and as we came home, they could hardly finish their Kongs and were sound asleep. Of course, in the evening the energy had to re-coop (would not be vizslas, would it) and ended up with big pool playing. 

Mom throw that toy finally!!!


----------



## PhilipL (Sep 28, 2018)

Looks like they are both having great fun in the water. Great to see the photo, thanks for sharing.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Miksa has grown so much. I wouldn't be able to tell who was who, except for the feet.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Miksa is big, but he is still my mini man. lots of maturing ahead of us, lol.


----------

